# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ادمان المخدرات : مفهومه وأسبابه ، وعلاجه

## أبوحسام الدين

*إدمــان المخدرات*
*مفهومه.. أسبابه..**خطورته..طرق الوقاية منه*

*مقدمة*

*الحمد لله رب العالمين والعاقبة للمتقين ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي المتقين وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد :* 
*إن الله جل وعلا أحل لعباده الطيبات من المآكل والمشارب، وحرم عليهم الخبائث التي تعود عليهم بالضرر في أنفسهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم، وقد وصف الله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوصف جميل فقال:* *{وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ} [الأعراف:157].*
*وقد حذرنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل الخبائث والمحرمات، ومنها: إدمان المخدرات والأمور المذهبة للعقل والمال والعرض*
*وفى هذا البحث حاولت أن أبين بعض جوانب هذه الظاهرة التي أقلقت الجميع من أولياء الأمور والمربين والمسئولين والتربويين وغيرهم .*
*فبدأت بحثي بالحديث عن مفهوم الإدمان وتعريفه لغة واصطلاحا وعرفت المخدرات فى اصطلاح علماء النفس والقانون واللغة والتربية والشرع .*
*ثم تكلمت عن الأسباب الباعثة على الإدمان وقسمتها إلى أسباب شخصية واجتماعية وصحية واقتصادية وسياسية .*
*ثم أسردت مبحثا كاملا عن دراسات ميدانية على المدمنين قامت بها جهات معتمدة وأشرت إلى ذلك في المراجع .*
*وأشرت في بحثي إلى الآثار والنتائج المترتبة على هذه الظاهرة وأثرها على الفرد والمجتمع وأشرت أيضا إلى علاقة إدمان المخدرات بالجريمة .* 
*ثم أشرت في بحثي إلى بعض العوامل أو الإعراض التي يعرف بها مدمن المخدرات ، وختم البحث بذكر الطرق والوسائل التي يمكن عن طريقها القضاء على هذه الظاهرة أو المشكلة الاجتماعية .* 
*هذا وقد تم تجميع البحث من المواقع المختلفة والكتب المهتمة بهذا الشأن* 

*والله من وراء القصد*
سيف النصر علي عيسى

*المبحث الأول*

*تعريف الإدمان*
*1 ـ لغة:*
*دَمِنَ على الشئ: لزمه ، وأدمن الشراب وغيره: أدامه ولم يقلع عنه ، ويقال أدمن الأمر ، واظب عليه.(كما فى المعجم الوسيط) [**المعجم الوسيط: مجمع اللغة العربية ج1 ، طبعة1985م ، مادة (د.م.ن) ص308 القاهرة**]*
*2 ـ اصطلاحا:* 
*تعاطى المواد الضارة طبيا واجتماعيا وعضويا بكميات أو وجرعات كبيرة ولفترات طويلة ، تجعل الفرد متعودا عليها وخاضعا لتأثيرها ويصعب أو يستحيل عليه الإقناع عنها.*
*والإدمان قد يكون إدمانا على الخمر والمسكرات ، أو إدمانا على المخدرات أو حتى بعض الأدوية والعقاقير.*
*ولكنه فى كل الأحوال أكثر تعقيدا من مجرد الاشتهاء الجسمى لأنه يؤثر على أجهزة الجسم وبخاصة على الجهاز العصبى والنفسى للإنسان والقاعدة فى الشريعة الإسلامية تقرر أنه لا يحل للمسلم أن يتناول من الأطعمة أو الأشربة شيئا يقتله بسرعة أو ببطء أو ما يضره ويؤذيه ، فإن المسلم ليس ملك نفسه ، وإنما هو ملك دينه وأمته ، وحياته وصحته وماله ونعم الله كلها عليه وديعة عنده ، ولا يحل له التفريط فيها قال سبحانه وتعالى: {ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة}البقرة:19  5 ، وقال سبحانه وتعالى: {ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيما}النساء:29 ، فقد أثبتت الأبحاث الطبية والاجتماعية أن أشر ما يمكن أن يؤدى إلى التهلكة هو الإدمان.*
*وليس هناك أكمل من البيان القرآني وحجية السنة المطهرة لبيان ما ينطوى عليه من خطورة ، فالله عندما شرع العقوبة جعل شرب الخمر ضمن جرائم الحدود ، كما قال سبحانه: {ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون}[لنساء: 43] وقال جل شأنه:{ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون.إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء فى الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكرالله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون}[المائدة:90-91]*

*كما وصفها الرسول الكريم بأنها أم الكبائر وأم الخبائث لأنها تزين للإنسان الشر وتدفعه إليه ، ولذا فقد لعن بائعها وعاصرها وحاملها فلقد "نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كل مسكر ومفتر" رواه الإمام أحمد عن أم سلمة[**سنن أبى داود ، 3 /295**]*
*ويعتبر الإدمان فى العصر الحديث من أشد المشكلات إيلاما لأسر المدمنين والمجتمع إذ يؤدى إلى حالة من التدهور فى الشخصية تهتز معها القيم والمعايير فلا يعود المدمن قادرا على التوافق السليم مع القانون والحياة الاجتماعية السوية.*
*إن الإدمان ظاهرة المجتمعات التى تحتوى على كثير من العناصر البنائية المتناقضة -وبخاصة فى أنساق القيم- ويبدو أن هذا ما انتبهت إليه الحضارة الحديثة متأخرة ، حيث بدأت كثير من الدول التى لا تدين بدين الإسلام بالأخذ بنظرة الإسلام والتفكير جديا فى وضع القيود والقوانين الصارمة على الخمر والمخدرات أن لم يكن تحريمها*
*تعريف آخر للادمان :* 
*تكرار تعاطي مادة أو أكثر من المواد المخدرة بشكل قهري**مما يؤدي إلى حالة اعتماد عضوي أو نفسي أو**كليهما مع التحمل وظهور**الأعراض الانسحابية في حالة الانقطاع* 
*والمقصود بالاعتماد**العضوي**:*
*حالة يعتادها الجسم علي المواد المخدرة ليؤدي وظائفه**الفسيولوجية وفي أثناء غياب تلك المادة تختل تلك**الوظائف وينتج عنها**أعراض انسحابيه جسدية 0*
*الأعراض الانسحابية الجسدية هي** :*
*ردود فعل سلبية من الجسم نتيجة نقص المادة المخدرة وتكون علي شكل**الآم في المفاصل والعضلات والصداع والرعشة في الأطراف والعرق ودموع العينين**ورشح الأنف ونقص الوزن وارتفاع الضغط وسرعة النبض والتثاؤب المستمر والغثيان**والقيء والكسل وغيرها**.*
*والمقصود بالاعتماد النفسي** :*
*رغبة**المدمن في الحفاظ علي الأحاسيس والمشاعر واللذة الناجمة عن التعاطي لضمان**الاستقرار النفسي** .* 
*والأعراض الانسحابية النفسية هي**:*
*القلق** ,**الاكتئاب, المخاوف الوهمية, الشك ,الانفعال الشديد ,الحساسية الشديدة,الخجل** ,**الغضب , الأرق الشعور بالذنب, فقدان الشهية وفقدان الرغبة الجنسية**.* 
*التحمل ويعني**:* 
*ميل الشخص المتعاطي إلى زيادة الجرعةالمخدرة للحصول علي الحالة المنشودة من تعاطي المخدر والتي حصل عليها في مرا**التعاطي الأولي[**منتديات الحصن النفسى**]*




*المبحث الثاني* 

*ما هي المخدرات ؟*
*تستخدم منظمة الصحة تعبير المواد النفسية بدلا من**المخدرات وقد يكون هذا مرتبط بتاثيرها العالي في المجال النفسي لأن الأخير يشمل مواد واستخدامات علمية أو أخرى عادية غير محظورة أو خطرة، والمحرم استخدامها إلا لأغراض طبية أو علمية، أو إساءة استخدام المواد**والعقاقير المتاحة للحصول على التأثيرات النفسية. وبعض المخدرات مواد طبيعية وبعضها**مصنعة، وتشمل المهدئات والمنشطات والمهلوسات أو المستخرجة من نباتات طبيعية كالحشيش**والأفيون والهيروين والماريغوانا والكوكايين أو المواد التي تستنشق مثل الأسيتون**والجازولين**.*
*1-* *المواد النفسية (المخدرات) : هي المواد المحدثة للإدمان، طبيعية كانت أو مصنعة. وتشمل هذه المواد: الكحوليات (المشروبات الكحولية) والأمفيتامينات، والباربيتورات (مثل الفاليوم، والميلتاون، وسائر المواد المهدئة)، والقنبيات (مستحضرات القنب، الماريغوانا في الغرب، والبانج والجانجا والكاراس في الهند، والكيف في شمال أفريقيا، والحشيش في مصر)، والكوكايين، والمهلوسات (مثل الليسيرجايد، والميسكالين، والسايلوسيبين)، والقات، والأفيونيات (الأفيون، والمورفين، والهيروين، والكودايين)، والمواد الطيارة (الاستنشاقية: مثل الأسيتون، والجازولين) (سويف1996،ص17-18).* 
*4- المخدرات لغويا: مشتقة من الخِدْر .. وهو ستر يُمد للجارية في ناحية البيت، والمخَدر والخَدَر: الظلمة، والخدرة: الظلمة الشديدة، والخادر: الكسلان، والخَدرُ من الشراب والدواء: فتور يعتري الشارب وضعف. (ابن منظور، ص232).*
*5- المخدرات اصطلاحاً:-*
*·* *المادة التي يؤدي تعاطيها إلى حالة تخدير كلي أو جزئي مع فقد الوعي أو دونه، وتعطي هذه المادة شعوراً كاذباً بالنشوة والسعادة، مع الهروب من عالم الواقع إلى عالم الخيال.*
*·* *هي كل مادة تؤدي إلى افتقاد قدره الإحساس لما يدور حول الشخص المتناول لهذه المادة أو إلى النعاس، أو النوم لاحتواء هذه المادة على مركبات مضعفة أو مسكنة أو منبهة، وإذا تعاطاها الشخص بغير استشارة الطبيب المختص أضرته جسمياً ونفسياً واجتماعيا (الخطيب 1990،ص13).*
*6- المخدرات علميا:مواد كيميائية تسبب الميل الشديد للنوم والنعاس وموجات من غياب للوعي مصحوبة بتسكين للألم .*
*7- المخدرات قانونا:هي مجموعة المواد التي تسبب الإدمان على تناولها من قبل المتعاطي وتؤدي إلى أحداث تأثيرات غير متوازنة للمتعاطي بحيث تؤدي إلى صدور أفعال وتصرفات تؤذي النفس البشرية سواء على مستوى المتعاطي والمدمن أو انعكاس لتلك السلوكيات الضارة على الآخرين بحيث تؤدي إلى أضرار بالمجتمع أو الإفراد وهي مواد محظور تصنيعها أو زراعتها أو تركيبها صيدلانيا بدون ترخيصات قانونية.*

*8- المخدرات نفسيا:هي المواد التي تسبب لمتعاطيها انفعالات جانحة وسلوك غير قويم بسبب ذهاب عقله نتيجة تعاطي لتلك المواد ونسبب له نوع من القلق النفسي والاكتئاب وضعف الطموح الاجتماعي والإرادة فتؤدي به إلى سلوك المنحرف والجريمة التي يسلكها لغرض الحصول على الأموال بطرق غير مشروعة لتمويل تعاطيه لتلك السموم.(سعيد، وآخرون2005،ص4-5).*
*9- المخدرات تربويا: هي مادة تأخذ إما عن طريق الشم أو الفم أو الحقن ، تؤدي إلى تخدير متعاطيها ثم إصابته بالأمراض قد تؤدي به إلى الموت .وهي خدر يصيب العضو والخـدر هو الفتـور والكسل والتحير الذي يعتري المتعاطي في تصرفاته وتكاسل عـن القيـام بأعمـاله وواجباته اتجاه المجتمع أسوة بأقرانه.* 
*10- المخـدرات شـرعا : هو ما غيب العقل والحواس دون أن يصحب ذلك نشوة أو سرور أما إذا صحب ذلك فهو السكر والمخدرات كالخمـر كلاهمـا يخمر العقـل أو يحجبه وقد حرم الشرع كل ماله هذا التأثير .(المغربي،1971،ص15) [**العلاقة بين المخدرات والانترنت**http://www.pc4up.com/dldL1X14430.doc.html**]*
*و يعد إدمان المخدرات آفة تصيب الفرد والمجتمع فضلا عن الإمراض والمشكلات التي تلحق بالمدمن فان البنيان الاجتماعي يتصدع وينهار، حيث تتفكك الروابط الأسرية وتتدنى قدرة الإنسان على العمل فيقل الإنتاج كما يتزايد عجز الشباب عن مواجهة الواقع والارتباط بمتطلباته وتتفاقم المشكلات الاجتماعية ويتزايد عدد الحوادث والجرائم مثل كثرة الخلافات الأسرية والطلاق وتشرد الأبناء تزايد حوادث العنف والاغتصاب والسرقة والقتل والانتحار .* 


*المبحث الثالث

الأسباب الباعثة على الإدمان

يمكن تقسيم الأسباب الباعثة على الإدمان إلى:

1ـ أسباب شخصية 
2 ـ أسباب اجتماعية
3ـ أسباب اقتصادية 
4ـ أسباب صحية 
5ـأسباب سياسية 
أولا : الأسباب الشخصية:
1)ضعف الوازع ا لديني :

الإيمان صمام أمان 00 يضبط تصرفات المسلم ، فلا يقدم على ماحرم الله عز وجل عليه ، وإن خلا عن أعين البشر ، وقوانين البشر ، لأنه يراقب رب البشر ، ويعلم أنه سيقف بين يديه في يوم عسير00 يحاسب فيه على النقير والقطمير 00 الناس فيه فريقان } فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير { 0
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ، ولا يسرق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ، ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ، والتوبة معروضة بعد " متفق عليه[رواه البخاري كتاب الأشربة / باب قول الله تعالى ( إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس) ص 991 برقم 5578 ، ومسلم كتاب الإيمان / باب نقصان الإيمان بالمعاصي ونفيه عن المتلبس بالمعصية ، على إرادة نفي كماله ص 45 برقم 202]
2)الفراغ :

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ " 0رواه البخاري 0[رواه البخاري كتاب الرقاق / باب الصحة والفراغ ولا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة ص 1113 برقم 641]
مع كل أسف فشلت كثير من الأسر والمدارس والمجتمعات في استيعاب الشباب ، واستثمار طاقاتهم 0
فهناك شريحة كبيرة من الشباب تكتظ بهم الشوارع لا هم لهم إلا قتل الوقت ، وقد تنبت في هذه البيئة الخصبة نبتة الانحراف والسلوك الشاذ فتنمو ، وتجد في فراغ الشباب ما يدفعهم إلى تبنيها وممارستها .
3)الأفكار الكاذبة والاعتقادات الخاطئة ، ومنها :

1- الاعتقاد بأن المخدرات تقوي القدرات الجنسية ، أو تطيل مدة الجماع :
وقد أثبتت الأبحاث الطبية والدراسات العلمية العكس 0 فالمخدرات تؤدي إلى الهبوط الجنسي ، والعنة ، وتسبب العقم 0 
2- الاعتقاد بعدم حرمة المخدرات :
يعتقد بعض المسلمين أن المخدرات إن لم تكن مباحة فهي على أسوء الأحوال مكروهة .
ومما لا شك فيه - عند أهل العلم - أن المخدرات محرمة في الشريعة الإسلامية بل هي كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب 0
3- الاعتقاد بأن المخدرات تجلب المتعة والسرور : 
وسبب هذا الاعتقاد الدعايات المضللة التي ينخدع بها متعاطوا المخدرات ، لا سيما المبتدئين 0 
4)التقليد والمجاملة :

أما التقليد فهو سمة بارزة في حياة المراهقين الذين يستقبلون مرحلة الرجولة ، ويريدون أن يظهروا أمام الآخرين مكتملي الرجولة 0 
ويرتبط بالتقليد أمر آخر وهو المجاملة 0 والفرق بينهما أن التقليد يصدر عن اقتناع ، أما المجاملة فلا تصدر عن اقتناع بالفعل ، وإنما يلجأ إليها الإنسان مجاراة لمن حوله 0
5)حب الاستطلاع :

من المعلوم أن الإنسان مجبول على الرغبة في اكتشاف ما أخفي عنه 0 
وهذا الدافع يزداد بشكل ملحوظ في مرحلة المراهقة ، فالمراهق قد يدفعه الفضول وحب الاستطلاع إلى تجربة تعاطي المخدرات ، مما يجعله فريسة للإدمان 0

ثانيا :الأ سباب الاجتماعية
العامل الأسري : ويدخل تحته صور عديدة منها :-
إهمال الوالدين في تربية الأولاد ، وعدم مراقبة تصرفاتهم ، واختيار رفاقهم 0
قيام الأسرة على أسس تربوية خاطئة ، وعدم العناية بالتربية الإسلامية 0
القدوة السيئة بعدم استقامة الوالدين 0
التفكك الأسري بسبب كثرة الخلافات بين الزوجين ، أو حالات الطلاق .
غياب أحد الوالدين عن المنزل لفترة طويلة 0
سوء معاملة الأولاد : إما بالإفراط في التدليل وتلبية الرغبات ، و إما بالقسوة والحرمان .
رفقة السوء :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الرجل على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل " 0رواه الترمذي وأبو داود [رواه الترمذي كتاب الزهد / باب حديث الرجل على دين خليله ص 542 برقم 2378 ، وأبو داود كتاب الأدب / باب من يؤمر أن يجالس ص 683 برقم 4833 وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 927]0
الإنســان اجتماعي بطبعه ، فهو يتأثر ببيئته ، ويكتسب عاداته الحسنة أو السيئة من جلسائه ، وقد قيل :
عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينـه 
فـكل قـريـن بالمـقارن يـقتدي
إذا كنت في قوم فصاحب خيارهـم 
ولا تصـحب الأردي فتردى مع الردى
السفر للخارج :
فقد أثبتت البحوث الميدانية أن عدداً من متعاطي المخدرات بدأوا في تعاطي المخدرات أثناء سفرهم إلى الخارج للسياحة أو التعليم ، حيث سهولة الحصول على المخدر ، وتوفره بأسعار زهيدة0
1)تأثير بعض وسائل الإعلام :

على الرغم من أهمية دور وسائل الإعلام في رفع درجة الوعي ووقاية المجتمع من المخدرات ، إلا أنها في بعض الأحيان تؤدي دوراً عكسياً في هذا الجانب ، ومن ذلك :
1 - الخطأ أو القصور في معالجة هذه الظاهرة ، سواء بعرض بعض مظاهر التعاطي وتأثيرات المادة على الجسم ، أو تفاصيل وكيفيات تعاطي المادة مما يحدث نوعاً من حب الاستطلاع و التجربة 0
2 - عرض بعض الأفلام السيئة التي لا تخلو من حفلات راقصة وتعاطٍ للخمور والمخدرات ، وتقديمها في قالب الرقي والتمدن0
ثالثاً :-الأسباب الاقتصادية :
وتتضمن هذه الأسباب جانبين :
الجانب الأول ) الفقر وسوء الأحوال المادية :
فإن الفقر والأزمات الاقتصادية كالغلاء والبطالة وتراكم الديون قد تدفع الإنسان إلى تعاطي المخدرات هروباً من واقعه السيء ، وقد تجره إلى ترويج المخدرات طلباً للحصول على المادة 0 
الجانب الثاني ) الغنى و الترف :
فإن توفر المال مع عدم وجود الحصانة الدينية والخلقية قد يؤدي إلى البطر و الانغماس في الشهوات المحرمة ،وإنفاق الأموال على المواد المخدرة ، وصدق الله تعالى إذ يقول : } كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى { 0
رابعاً :- الأسباب الصحية:
وتتضمن هذه الأسباب جانبين :
الجانب الأول ) اعتلال الصحة البدنية :- ومن صوره :
العلاج من الأمراض بالعقاقير المخدرة :-
قد يكون المريض الذي يتلقى علاجاً يحتوي على مواد مخدرة ضحية للإدمان عليها بسبب إساءة استخدامه ، أو زيادة الجرعة المقررة 0
التداوي الذاتي باستخدام بعض الأدوية كالمهدئات و المنومات بدون استشارة طبية .
الجانب الثاني ) اعتلال الصحة النفسية :
ومن ذلك القلق و الاضطراب النفسي الناتج عن سوء المعيشة ، أو المشاكل الاجتماعية ، أو التعرض للفشل المتكرر ، فيتعاطى المخدرات للهروب من الواقع المؤلم 0
خامساً:-الاسباب السياسية : 

يرتبط انتشار تعاطي المخدرات في بعض المجتمعات بالسياسات التي تنتهجها بعض الدول تجاه غيرها 0
فعلى سبيل المثال قامت بعض الدول في ظل الحملات الاستعمارية بنشر المخدرات في مستعمراتها ، لإرهاق أبنائها وإضعافهم ، و ما حرب الأفيون (1840م - 1842م ) إلا مثال واضح على هذه السياسات فقد شن الاستعمار البريطاني الحرب على الصين بسبب رفضها الاستمرار في تجارة الأفيون ، وبانتصار بريطانيا فرضت على الصين فتح موانيء جديدة لاستقبال الأفيون ، كما ألزمت الصينيين بدفع ثمن الأفيون الذي تمت مصادرته0
وفي البلاد العربية تقوم إسرائيل بدور كبير في إغراق الدول المجاورة بالمخدرات ؛ فقد زرع اليهود الحشيش في فلسطين المحتلة و وهربوه إلى الدول المجاورة ، ولما فشلت زراعة الحشيش فتحت إسرائيل أبوابها لعصابات التهريب وقدمت لهم المعونة لتحقق أهدافاً استراتيجية من أهداف السياسة الاسرائيلية[المخدرات ..الرائد :سالم بن خالد الحمود :ادارة التوعية الدينية بوزارة الداخلية السعودية]




المبحث الرابع 

دراسات ميدانية على المدمنين
نستعرض فيما يأتي ثلاثة نماذج من دراسة مسحية مقارنة أجريت في 98/1999 باستخدام المنهج سابق الذكر لمعرفة سوء استعمال المواد النفسية المنشطة والاعتماد على الحقن بمادة الهيروين وذلك في كل مصر وإيران وباكستان.


مصــــر:
أجري استبيان شبه مقنن على عينة بلغت 696 حالة من المراكز العلاجية وأيضا من المقاهي والمدارس والمارة من الشوارع.. الخ وكانوا من خمس محافظات مصرية: القاهرة 177، الغربية 144، الإسماعيلية 140، قنا 125، جنوب سيناء 110. وبالرغم من الاختلاف الملحوظ بين هذه المحافظات فإن الملمح العام المشترك هو انتشار سوء استعمال البانجو وهو عشب من نبات القنّب (الحشيش) وكذلك تناول المشروبات الكحولية.
وقد تبين أن سوء استعمال المواد النفسية المنشطة والحقن بالهيروين نمط أكثر شيوعا في المدن الرئيسة الكبرى. وأفصح 17% من العينة أن أسلوب الحقن هو الطريق الرئيسي لاستعمال المخدرات. وهناك 33% اشتركوا في استعمال أدوات الحقن مع أصدقاء، و13% مع غرباء. وذكر ما يقرب من ثلثي الذين يتعاطون المخدر بالحقن أنهم يستخدمون إبرا معقمة حتى عند إعادة الاستعمال، وهناك 16% لا يعقمون أدوات الحقن. واتضح أن 30% من العينة على دراية تامة بطرق انتقال مرض الإيدز، أما فيروس (C) فالدراية أقل.
وقد أكد تحليل بيانات نتائج البحث القومي للإدمان بهشاشة الفئة العمرية من 15 - 20 للانغماس في دائرة التعاطي. وكانت مجاملة الأصدقاء وحب الاستطلاع والعودة إلى مجالسة المتعاطين وقبول المادة المخدرة كهدية، من أهم المبررات لأول تجربة للتعاطي. 
إيران 
وبنفس منهج الاستقصاء السريع أجريت الدراسة ذاتها في جمهورية إيران الإسلامية سنة 98/1999 وتم إجراء مقابلات مع مستعملي المخدرات وأعضاء من أسرهم، وأيضا بعض الإخباريين من ذوي العلاقة. وتقف حدود هذه الدراسة من حيث عدم تمثيل العينة طبقا للأسس المنهجية وكذلك بالنسبة للمدن التي أجريت فيها الدراسة. وعلى أي حال فإن المعلومات التي أوردتها أدت إلى توضيح الصورة عن سوء استعمال المخدرات في إيران.
وتبين أن 29% من جميع الحالات التي تم اختبارها لها ماض في الحقن بالمخدرات. وبلغ متوسط العمر مستعملي الحقن 31.7 سنة، ومتوسط العمر عند بداية التعاطي بالحقن 26.3 سنة. وأفاد نصف مستعملي الحقن أنهم يحقنون بمعدل مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات يوميًا. وكانت غالبية الحقن تتم عن طريق الوريد. واتضح أن نصف عينة مستعملي الحقن يتشاركون في استعمال نفس إبر الحقن، بل بلغت نسبة مثل هؤلاء 70% للعينة القادمة من مارة الطريق. 
وأدلى الإخباريون أن مشكلة الحقن بالمخدر منتشرة في سجون إيران رغم صرامة الإجراءات الأمنية في السجون. وأضافوا أن أسلوب الحقن بالمخدرات رغم ذلك ليس بالأسلوب المفضل بين المتعاطين في إيران ولكنه اتجاه جديد تطور سريعا في الفترة الأخيرة.
ولكن ثمة أمرا آخر أفصحت عنه الدراسة الراهنة وهو علاقة التعاطي أو الاعتماد علىالمخدر بالسلوك الجنسي غير المشروع فوجد أن ثلث المتزوجين من أفراد العينة لهم علاقات جنسية خارج بيت الزوجية، وكذلك الحال بين المطلقين والمنفصلين، 
و70% من غير المتزوجين. ويتبين أنه بجانب الوصمات الاجتماعية والأخلاقية التي أسفرت عنها نتائج هذه الدراسة فإن الخطورة كامنة وواضحة أيضا إزاء المخاطر الصحية بعدوى مرض الإيدز بسبب المشاركة في استعمال أدوات الحقن والعلاقات الجنسية غير الشرعية.
باكستان:
يقدر عددالأشخاص الذين يعانون من سوء استعمال المواد المخدرة في باكستان بنحو ثلاثة ملايين نسمة، وتعتبر آفة شمّ الهيروين وتدخينه من أهم الأساليب التقليدية للتعاطي والإدمان. أما الآن فإن الاتجاه في ازدياد نحو الاعتماد على سوء الاستعمال بالحقن.
قد اتضحت خطورة الموقف من خلال التقرير المشترك بين UNDCP& UNAIDS عن دراسة أجريت في ديسمبر/كانون الأول 1999 بعنوان "دراسة أساسية للعلاقة بين استعمال المخدر بالحقن والعدوى بمرض الإيدز وفيروس (C) بين مستعملي المخدر بالحقن من الرجال في مدينة لاهور". وقد أجريت الدراسة خلال شهري يناير/كانون الثاني وفبراير/شباط 1999، وكشف التقرير عن ارتفاع معدلات العدوى بفيروس (C).
وترجع الدراسة هذا الارتفاع سوء استعمال المخدرات عن طريق الحقن والعلاقات الجنسية غير المشروعة.
وهناك 187 حالة من العينة البالغة 200 فرد (89%) مصابون بفيروس (c) ولم يعثر على إصابات بمرض الإيدز بين أفراد هذه العينة. وكان استعمال الإبرة المشتركة في 69% من الحالات.
ودحضت نتائج الدراسة نظرية هبوط الفعالية الجنسية بالنسبة للمعتمدين على المخدر، إذ تبين أن أكثر من نصف المبحوثين أفادوا باستمرار نشاطهم الجنسي وتكراره في السنة الأخيرة. كما أقر 48.5% بنشاطهم الجنسي في أماكن الدعارة، وقد يكون ذلك من أهم طرق انتقال العدوى لهذه الأمراض.
وفي النهاية تطرح الدراسة ما مؤداه أن التحول من عادة شمّ الهيروين أو تدخينه إلى الحقن بخليط من المواد المخدرة والمنشطة يزداد انتشاره بشكل سريع، فقد تحول 49% من الحالات التي كانت تستعمل المخدرات بالشم أو التدخين إلى أسلوب الحقن في السنة الأخيرة. وتتكوّن مواد الحقن، الخليط، من مواد مخدرة غير محظورة تباع في الصيدليات وتخلط بمواد أخرى محظورة قانونا.
وقد أيدت نتائج بحوث أخرى أجريت في مناطق مختلفة في آسيا، نماذج مستحدثة في استعمال المخدرات وأن التحول من التعاطي التقليدي للأفيون إلى طرق الحقن يعتبر من أهم العوامل المساعدة للازدياد السريع في معدلات الإصابة بمرض الإيدز بين مستعملي المخدرات عن طريق الحقن.
ويمكن بناء على ما سبق القول إن هذا التحول في طرق التعاطي في باكستان إنذار مبكر لمخاطر كبرى يمكن اتخاذ إجراءات فعالة نحوها[المخدرات آفة العصر ..موقع قناة الجزيرة على شبكة الانترنت]
يتبع
كتبه 

سيف النصر علي عيسى*

----------


## أبوحسام الدين

*المبحث الخامس*


*الآثار المترتبة على الإدمان*



*لقد أصبحت الأضرار المتسببة عن تعاطي مواد الإدمان - بعد أن استفحل خطرها- موضع الاهتمام المتزايد من جانب كثير من العلماء خاصة العاملين منهم بحقل الأمراض العصبية والنفسية، كما ارتفعت صيحات العلماء المخلصين ورجال الأخلاق والاجتماع تطالب بإيجاد الحلول الحاسمة، واتخاذ الإجراءات الحازمة لإيقاف موجة الإدمان التي تجتاح العالم.*
*أما بالنسبة (للإدمان الكحولي)، وهو موضوع بحثنا، فلقد تمت الدراسات المستفيضة الخاصة بالتعرف على آثار الكحول الضارة في الإنسان، سواء كان كحولاً صافياً، أو كان في أية صورة من الصور، خمرا كانت أو مستحضراً دوائياً. وتم التعرف على آثار الكحول وأضراره بأية كمية يتعاطاها الإنسان. وأجريت التجارب، وتحققت المشاهدات، ورصدت حالات الإدمان، والسكر ودون السكر، وكادت أن تتوحد المعلومات العلمية وكذلك الفكر العلمي تجاه مفعول الكحول في الإنسان وآثاره الضارة بأية كميات يتعاطاها الإنسان، ولم تعد تلك المعلومات موضع جدل بين العلماء، وهي الآن موضع استقصاء وتعرف على مزيد من التفاصيل.*
*وفيما يلي تقدم بعض المعلومات العلمية المقتضبة:* 
*أولا:** يثبط الكحول الجهاز العصبي المركزي من البداية إلى النهاية، وهو مثبط أيضاً للمراكز العليا بالمخ التي تميز الشخصية الإنسانية عن الحيوانات، والتي اكتسبت أدائها بالتعاليم الدينية والتهذيب والثقافة، والتي تقوم بكبح جماح الغرائز الإنسانية؛ ولذلك فإن الكحول يطلق العنان لهذه الغرائز بمفعوله المثبط لعمل المراكز العليا الضابطة لها والمهيمنة عليها، ويترتب على ذلك بالضرورة بعض مظاهر الانطلاق العضلي والذهني مما يظنها البعض نشاطا، وهي في حقيقتها حالات انفلات من سيطرة المراكز العليا، لهذا فهي نشاط كاذب ومؤقت.*
*والكحول بهذا الجمع بين الأثر المثبط للجهاز العصبي المركزي وبين التنشيط الكاذب يسبب قوة مع لا إرادة، وطاقة ذهنية مع ثرثرة كلامية بلا منطق، واندفاع مع خوف وجبن.. وهذه الصفات والصفات المضادة تلازم شارب الخمر ابتداء إلى أن يصل إلى مرحلة اللاوعي:*
*- وهذه إحدى الدراسات التي تصف الحال الذي يكون عليه شارب الخمر نتيجة لما يحدثه الكحول من آثار على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، والمراكز العليا.. تقول الدراسة (تختلف حدة مفعول الكحول باختلاف الأشخاص، كما أنها تختلف في الشخص الواحد بين حين وآخر. والجرعات الصغيرة تغري بالمزيد، وتظهر على شارب الخمر تغييرات ذهنية من البداية وبأقل كمية، ويمكن الكشف عنها باختبارات خاصة، كما تظهر عليه- مع زيادة الجرعات- أعراض الإثارة وعدم الاتزان.*
*ومن مظاهرها الضحك لأتفه الأسباب، وظهور نوبات من الغضب المفاجىء أو الرقة والوداعة:*
*كما أنه يتحدث في موضوع أو في غير موضوع، ويصبح حديثه أكثر فكاهة وأبعد ما يكون عن الوقار. وتصبح حركات شارب الخمر- قبل أن ينتقل إلى مرحلة اللاوعي والغيبوبة- أكثر حيوية، ولكنها لا تبعث على الاحترام في كثير من الأحيان ويضيع الشعور بالمسئولية فلا يميز بين التافه والمهم).*
*- وهذه دراسة تبين الأعراض التي تطرأ على شارب الخمر، نتيجة لتأثير الكحول على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، وحسب تركيز الكحول بالدم، تختلف الأعراض باختلاف نسبة تركيز الكحول في الدم على النحو التالي:*
*أقل من0.1 % يمكن الكشف عن تغييرات بإجراء اختبارات خاصة.*
*أقل من 0.1%-0.2 % عدم اتزان*
*أقل من 0.2 %-0.35 % التخبط- ترنح الخطي- ثقل الكلام*
*أقل من0.3 %-0.4 % نوم عميق*
*أقل من0.35 %-0.55 % غيبوبة*
*أكثر من5.5 % وفاة*
*وتوجد الرغبة إلى أعمال العنف وارتكاب الجرائم، والانتحار، والحزن والبكاء في بعض الأحيان.*
*ثانياً:** يهيج الكحول الغشاء المخاطي بالمعدة، وإذا زاد تركيزه بالمعدة عن 3% عطل مفعول الأنزيمات الهاضمة، ويترتب على ذلك سوء الهضم وضعف الشهية للطعام مما يؤدي إلى سوء التغذية والضعف العام، وما يصاحب ذلك من ضعف للمقاومة واستهداف لكثير من الأمراض الميكروبية كالدرن، وغير الميكروبية كأمراض نقص الفيتامينات والتهاب الأعصاب، وأمراض الكبد.*
*ثالثاً:** يزيد الكحول- ولو بكميات قليلة من حدة ومضاعفات وخطورة الكثير من الأمراض، مثل أمراض الكلى، وقرحة المعدة، والإثنى عشر وقرحة القولون، والتشنج العصبي، ومرض السكر.*
*رابعاً:** الكحول من أقوى الأسباب المعروفة التي تسبب (التليف الكبدي)، وهو يؤدى إلى المرض الكبدي الخطير (كهبة الكبد) والذي يسمى بالإنجليزية* *Liver Cirrhosis*
*خامساً:** يؤثر الكحول مباشرة على الألياف العصبية البصرية، فيحدث تلفاً بالأعصاب البصرية، مما يؤدي إلى (الغطش التسممي) الذي يتميز بأنه يكون مركزياً مما يؤدي إلى عدم القدرة على القراءة أو الرؤيا القريبة، وينتهي بفقد الإبصار المركزي.*
*سادسا: ومن أهم الأضرار التي تنتج عن الكحول والتي بدأت الدراسات العلمية الاهتمام بها، ما يحدث داخل الجسم من تعارض بين الكحول وأدوية العلاج التي يتعاطاها المرضى، وذلك في إطار (التفاعلات بعين الأدوية المشتركة في الإنسان)* *Drug - Drug Interactions** :*
*- فقد ينتج عن التفاعل بين الكحول وبعض العلاجات، نقص ضار في مفعول الدواء، ومثال ذلك: نقص مفعول علاج الدرن المشهور (ا. ن. هـ) إذا عولج به من يشربون الكحول.*
*- وقد ينتج عن التفاعل بين الكحول وبعض العلاجات، زيادة خطيرة في مفعول الدواء، ومثال ذلك: زيادة مفعول مضادات التجلط إذا عولج بها من يشربون الكحول.*
*- وقد ينتج عن التفاعل بين الكحول وبعض العلاجات، تفاعلات تسممية تؤدي إلى أخطر النتائج وقد تؤدي إلى الوفاة، ومثال ذلك: ما يحدث من تفاعلات (المنع الدوائي)* *Antabuse reaction** في جسم الإنسان بين علاجات مرض السكر والكحول. ومنها: اضطرابات في ضربات القلب، وسرعة في النبض وانخفاض حاد في الضغط، وضيق في التنفس، وهبوط شديد.*
*- بل إن الكحول المستعمل من الخارج على شكل معاجين الحلاقة، أو ماء الكولونيا، قد يحدث تفاعلات خطيرة وقاتلة مع بعض العقاقير التي يتناولها المريض، ومن هذه العقاقير دواء ديسولفيرام* *Disuefiram** لهذا يحذر الباحثون بشدة من استعمال الكحول موضعياً بأية صورة من الصور وبأية كمية في حالة تعاطي ذلك العقار..*
*ولا زالت الدراسة الخاصة بالتفاعلات بين الأدوية المشتركة في الإنسان في أولها، خاصة فيما يختص (بالكحول)، ولهذا كان لزاماً على علماء الأمة الإسلامية المتخصصين في هذا المجال أن يشاركوا في الدراسات المتعلقة بالكحول ويهتموا بها كثيرا.*
*سابعا: ولا يقتصر الضرر على شارب الخمر فحسب، بل في حالة (الحوامل) يمتد أثر الكحول إلى الأجنة، فيكونوا دون التكوين الطبيعي، ويكون نموهم بعد الولادة بطيئاً وتوجد انحرافات في الجهاز الدوري، وتشوهات بالجمجمة والوجه**...** الخ.*
*ثامناً: يعتبر الكحول من أسرع المواد المسببة لسوء الاستعمال والتعود، والإدمان، وهذا يضاعف من خطره (وبعد)**...** فقد ذكرنا- وباختصار- الآثار والأضرار الصحية التي يسببها الكحول للإنسان، وهناك أضرار أخرى كثيرة وخطيرة، تتعلق بالنواحي الأخلاقية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية، نترك لعلماء الأمة الإسلامية الأفاضل -كل*
*في مجالات تخصصاته ـ القيام بتقديم الدراسات عنها [**المصدر : مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة ..*
*http://www.iu.edu.sa/Magazine**]*







*المبحث السادس*

*المخدرات والجريمة*
*انتشر استهلاك المخدرات بشكل سريع في العالم، ومن الصعب الحصول على بيانات وافية حول الموضوع، لكن يعتقد أن الانفاق على المخدرات في أمريكا وحدها يفوق إجمالي الإنتاج الوطني لأكثر من 80 بلداً من البلدان النامية.* 
*واستهلاك المخدرات آخذ في الارتفاع كذلك في أوروبا، ويعود ذلك في جزء منه إلى الأزمة الاقتصادية - الاجتماعية، وإلى تخفيف الرقابة على الحدود.* 
*ويزداد الاستهلاك عادة مع زيادة العرض ورخص السعر، ذلك أن منتجي المخدرات يطوّرون دائماً أصنافاً جديدة تلبي حاجات المستهلك، تندرج من المخدرات المغشوشة إلى مخدرات تسبب الإدمان.* 
*كذلك تنمو هذه التجارة (تجارة المخدرات)، بسبب زيادة الطلب من قبل المستهلكين، فقد يتعاطى الناس المخدرات لأسباب شتى: كنوع من التمرد أو للهرب من الواقع، أو للتعبير عن الاستسلام والإقرار بالهزيمة النفسية، وأحياناً لمجرد اقتناص النشوة والسعادة المتوهمة.* 
*بل إن كثيراً من الناس ينظرون الآن للمخدرات مثل الكوكايين كوسيلة ترفيه. وعند أشخاص آخرين، لا يزال استعمال المخدرات مجرد محاولة للتعويض عن السأم، أو تعبيراً عن الضجر من وتيرة الحياة اليومية.* 
*والمخدرات عموماً ذات علاقة بعدة مشاكل اجتماعية كالقلق والتفكك الأسري والجريمة والفساد. وقد ينشأ سوء استخدام المخدرات نتيجة للبطالة أو انهيار الأسرة أو الظروف**المعيشية السيئة.* 
*والمخدرات هذه الأيام مصدر قلق كبير لجميع البلدان المستهلكة، لأن المخدر يخلف أضراراً فادحة فعلى المستوى الفردي، يتعرض المستهلكون لمشاكل صحية خطيرة نتيجة لاستهلاك أنواع معينة من المخدرات، كانهيار الجهاز العصبي للمتعاطي، وإمكان نقل عيوب خلقية إلى جيل الأطفال القادم.*
*كذلك تفاقم المخدرات المشكلات العائلية وتعيق التطور النفسي السوي للأطفال، وتقلل من أدائهم في المدرسة.* 
*والضرر الذي يلحق بالأفراد ينعكس على المجتمع، إذ يزيد من تكاليف العناية الطبية، والرعاية العامة، والخدمات الاجتماعية الأخرى، وتبديد وقت دوائر الشرطة والأمن، ومن ثم تفقد الحكومات السيطرة على قطاعات كبيرة من الاقتصاد، جراء الأعباء والآثار والأخطار الرهيبة للمخدرات.* 
*لكن أشد آثار تجارة المخدرات أذى على المجتمع هو تصعيد الجريمة. فكما هي الحال في البلدان المنتجة فإن للمخدرات تأثيراً تخريبياً في البلدان المستهلكة.* 
*وكثيراً ما يجد متعاطو بعض أنواع المخدرات أنفسهم مدفوعين إلى الوقوع في شبكة العنف، وربما كان هذا نتيجة للعقاقير التي تخلفها المخدرات نفسها. فاستعمال الكوكايين مثلاً يجعل الأشخاص لا عقلانيين إما مضطربين أو هجوميين عدوانيين.* 
*فالحاجة إلى إشباع عاداتهم تدفع الكثيرين إلى عالم الجريمة، بالإساءة إلى الأطفال، والسلب والاغتصاب. وقد يلجئون إلى الدعارة أو السطو للحصول على المبالغ اللازمة لضمان حصولهم على حاجتهم من المخدرات بشكل منتظم.* 
*إنه يتوجب علينا أن نقف جميعاً وقفة حازمة في وجه المخدرات، وتجارها ومروجيها ومتعاطيها، [**المخدرات ..الإستهلاك .زالجريمة .د/ زيد بن محمد الرمانى**]*



*المبحث السابع*

*كيف نكتشف مدمن المخدرات ؟!*

*تعاطي المخدرات والإدمان عليها ظاهرة خطيرة تحتاج إلى وقفة وتأمل واهتمام شديد من قبل الآباء و الأمهات وأولياء الأمور والمسؤولين ، وتتطلب معرفة الصفات ( الأعراض ) الهامة التي تظهر على متعاطي المخدرات 0*
*فإذا كنتَ أباً فباستطاعتك معرفة ما يظهر على ابنك من تغير غريب في سلوكياته ومظهره ، وتدرك الخطر قبل أن يستفحل 0*
*وإذا كنت مدرساً أو مختصاً اجتماعياً فهذه الصفات تعطيك مؤشراً على أن الطالب الذي تحت رعايتك في خطر 0*
*وإذا كنت مسئولاً في إدارتك أو مؤسستك فإن هذا الأمر يعطيك دلالة على أن هذا الموظف قد يكون مدمناً على تعاطي المخدرات 0*
*وهذه الأعراض تنقسم إلى قسمين :-*
*أولاً ) أعراض سلوكية :*

*1 ـ تغير سلبي في الانتظام المدرسي و العمل .*
*2 ـ تغير سلبي في المستوى المدرسي أو الأداء الوظيفي .*
*3 ـ العزلة والانطواء على النفس .*
*4 ـ إهمال الفروض والواجبات الدينية .*
*5 ـ فقد الشهية .*
*6 ـ كثرة النوم .*
*7 ـ العصبية وسرعة الانفعال .*
*8 ـ تقلب المزاج .*
*9 ـ التأخر في العودة إلى المنزل .*
*10 ـ الإلحاح في طلب المزيد من المال .*
*11 ـ كثرة الاستدانة .*
*12 ـ السرقة .*
*ثانياً : أعراض مظهرية ( خارجية ) :*

*1-* *شحوب الوجه و اصفراره 0*
*2-* *رعشه في الأطراف 0*
*3-* *انخفاض سريع في الوزن 0*
*4-* *ظهور الحكة غير الطبيعية في الجسم و خاصة منطقة الأنف0*
*5-* *كثرة التعرق 0*
*6-* *وجود آثار حروق على جسمه و ملابسه 0*
*7-* *احمرار العينين و احتقانها بشكل دائم 0*
*8-* *ثقل اللسان أو عدم التركيز في الكلام والأفكار 0*
*9-* *عدم الاتزان في المشي0*
*10-* *عدم الاهتمام بملابسه وهندامه 0*
*11-* *تكرار اصطدامه بسيارته ، أو احتكاكها السطحي بالسيارات الأخرى من عدة جوانب ، نظراً لقلة التركيز و اختلال تقدير الزمن و المسافات 0*
*12-* *اختفاء بعض النقود أو الأشياء القيمة من المنزل.* 
*13-* *العثور بحوزته أو في سيارته على أدوات غريبة ، مثل : ورق لف سجائر ، ملعقة محروقة ، إبرة ، مطاط ضاغط ، قصديرة 0*
*14-* *وجود علامات الحقن في جسمه ، أو آثار الحقن على ملابسه ، ولهذا يحرص المدمن على عدم الظهور أمام الناس عاري الذراعين أو الجسد لإخفاء هذه العلامات 0*
*تنبيـــه :*

*هذه العلامات ليست دلالة قطعية على أن من اتصف بها متعاطٍ للمخدرات ، إنما هي مؤشرات للتثبت من حاله و مراقبة سلوكه ، وقد تظهر بعض العلامات على بعض الأسوياء لأسباب أخرى .[** المخدرات ..سامي الجمود ..مرجع سابق ص21و22**]*

*المبحث الثامن*

*دور التربية في علاج الإدمان* 



*[**د.محمود جمال ابو العزائم**مستشار الطب النفسى** ومقال بعنوان : دور المدرسة فى الوقاية من الإدمان**]*
*تضع الحكومة مشكلة إدمان المخدرات ضمن أكبر وأهم المشكلات التى تواجه المدارس إلا**أن هناك العديد ممن يتجاهلون حجم خطورة المشكلة التى تعصف بأطفالهم ومدارسهم**ومجتمعاتهم**.*
*أظهرت الأبحاث أن نسب تعاطي وإدمان المخدرات بين الأطفال تزيد** 10* *مرات على ما يظنه الآباء فى تقديراتهم بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من التلاميذ على**علم**بأن آبائهم ليسوا على دراية بمدى خطورة تعاطيهم المخدرات ومن ثم يقودهم هذا إلى**التمادي فى التعاطي غير مهتمين بما ينالونه من عقاب**.* 
*يتغافل مديري المدارس**وكذا المدرسين عن هؤلاء الطلاب الذين يتعاطون المخدرات وكما يصرح أحد المدرسين**قائلاً : أننا نفضل الاعتقاد بأن أولادنا بعيدون كل البعد عن تعاطي المخدرات بينما**الحقائق تقول أنه ممكن أن يكون أفضل تلميذ والذى ينحدر من عائلة عريقة فى المجتمع**يعاني من مشكلة التعاطي وإدمان المخدرات**.* 
*وما تم التوصل إليه من حقائق فهو**كالتالي**:-*
*أن تعاطي المخدرات ليس مقتصرا على فئة أو مجموعة بعينها من فئات**المجتمع أو مرتبطا بمستوى اقتصادي معين بل أنها مشكلة تؤثر وبشكل فعال فى مجتمعاتنا**ككل**.* 
*أن تعاطي وإدمان المخدرات ليس مقتصرا فقط على المدارس الثانوية فحسب**بل فى المدارس الإعدادية والابتدائية على السواء**.* 
*وبالرغم من اقتصار**الاتجار فى تلك السموم على البالغين إلا أن الوسيط الذى يقوم بجلب المخدرات داخل**المدارس هو أحد التلاميذ من طلبة المدرسة**.* 
*ولكى يتعرف الآباء وأعضاء هيئة**التدريس يجب ان يكون لديهم الخبرة الكافية للتعرف على أبعاد المشكلة وطرق**مواجهتها*
*أولاً : العلامات الدالة على تعاطي وإدمان المخدرات**:-*
*من**الممكن اعتبار التغير الذى يطرأ على أنماط السلوك والمظهر والأداء مؤشراً على تعاطي**المخدرات . فما سوف يذكر آنفاً فى بنود الفقرة الأولى يعد دليلاً مباشراً على تعاطي**وإدمان المخدرات ، بينما تعرض بنود الفقرات الأخرى علامات ربما قد تشير إلى**التعاطي. ولهذا السبب فيجب على الكبار ملاحظة تلك التغيرات التى قد تطرأ على سلوك**الصغار*
*علامات تعاطي وحيازة المخدرات*
*امتلاك وحيازة أشياء**مرتبطة بالتعاطي كـ الغليون (البايب)، الورق اللف ، زجاجات* 
*الأدوية المضادة**للاحتقان ، الثقاب ، الولاعة**.* 
*حيازة أو دليل حيازة المخدرات : نباتات غريبة**الشكل ، أعقاب السجائر، الحبوب ،* 
*إخفاء بعض أوراق النباتات فى جيوب الملابس*
*رائحة المخدرات : شم رائحة كرائحة البخور أو بعض الروائح الأخرى**.* 
*الاندماج فى وسط المخدرات*
*الاهتمام بالمجلات المختصة بالمخدرات**والشعارات التى تكتب على الملابس**.* 
*الأحاديث والنكات المنصبة على موضوع**المخدرات**.* 
*العداء فى الحديث عن المخدرات**.* 
*أشكال التدهور البدني**الناجم عن تعاطي المخدرات** :* 
*يشمل ذلك وجود هفوات الذاكرة " النسيان" ، ضعف**الذاكرة للأحداث القريبة، صعوبة فى عملية التذكر**.* 
*ضعف ووهن فى الجسم ،**التهتهة فى الكلام و" عدم ترابط الحديث**"* 
*تعب وفتور وخمول وعدم الاهتمام**بالصحة**.* 
*احمرار العين مع اتساع حدقة العين**.* 
*التغيرات الطارئة على**الأداء داخل الفصل المدرسي**:* 
*ملاحظة تدهور ملحوظ فى مستوى كفاءة الطالب ليس**فقط فى هبوط مستواه العملي بل عدم إكمال الواجبات ونقص فى التقييم العام*
*كثرة التغيب من المدرسة أو التأخر عن الحضور**.* 
*التغيرات السلوكية**:*
*عدم الأمانة وتشمل " الكذب ، السرقة ، الخداع ، إحداث مشاكل مع الشرطة**.* 
*تغير الأصحاب ، المراوغة فى الحديث عن الأصدقاء الجدد*
*حيازة مبالغ**طائلة من المال**.* 
*غضب شديد وغير مبرر وارتفاع درجة العداء ، والقلق وكذا**الكتمان**.* 
*انخفاض معدل النشاط والهمة ، القدرة ، ضبط النفس ، تقدير الذات**.* 
*الإقلال من الاهتمام بالأنشطة والهوايات**.* 
*ثانياً : التعرف على**تعاطي وإدمان المخدرات*
*كن على دراية بعلامات تعاطي وإدمان المخدرات .وفى**حالة ملاحظة أعراض ظهور* 
*وتعاطي المخدرات تعامل معها بشكل عاجل**.*
*أن على**الآباء والأمهات معرفة وملاحظة العلامات المبكرة لتعاطي وإدمان أولادهم* 
*المخدرات**ولكي يتسنى لهم مواجهة تلك المشكلة يجب عليهم:*
*معرفة حجم مشكلة تعاطي**وإدمان المخدرات فى مجتمعاتهم وداخل مدارس أولادهم**.* 
*قدرتهم على معرفة**العلامات الدالة على إدمان المخدرات**.* 
*مقابلة والاجتماع بآباء وأمهات أصدقاء**وزملاء أبنائهم بالمدرسة وإجراء الحوارات عن* 
*حجم مشكلة الإدمان داخل المدرسة**.* 
*إقامة وسائل يسهل معها تبادل المعلومات حول المخدرات وخطرها وذلك لتحديد أى**فئة من الأطفال يتعاطون المخدرات ومن الذى يقوم بإعطائهم إياها. ويجب على الآباء**الذين يشكون فى أن أولادهم يتعاطون المخدرات أن يتعاملوا مع المشكلة بدون اللجوء**إلى التعصب والحنق والشعور بالذنب 000وبعض الآباء يتغافلون عن التأكد من صحة ظنهم**وادعائهم فى تعاطي الأولاد المخدرات بل ويؤجلوا مسألة مواجهة أولادهم بذلك . أن**عملية اكتشاف ومحاولة معاجلة مشكلة التعاطي فى مراحلها الأولى يوفر الصعوبة التي**تحدث فى عملية التغلب عليها**.* 
*ويجب على الآباء حيال شكوكهم فى كون أولادهم**يتعاطون المخدرات أن يسلكوا المنهج التالي**:-*
*وضع خطة عمل والتشاور مع**المسئولين داخل المدرسة وآباء الطلاب الآخرين*
*بحث الشكوك فى جو هادئ واتباع**أسلوب موضوعي منطقي وعدم مواجهة الابن أثناء وقوعه تحت تأثير المخدر**.* 
*فرض**إجراءات نظامية تساعد على إبعاد الابن عن تلك الظروف التى يسهل فيها تعاطي**المخدرات**.* 
*البحث عن وسائل للمساعدة والعلاج من المسئولين عن علاج تعاطي**وإدمان المخدرات**.* 
*ثالثاً : مدارس بدون مخدرات*
*ما الذي يجب القيام به**حيال تلك المشكلة؟*
*وضع خطة يكون هدفها هو جعل المدارس خالية من ظاهرة تعاطي**المخدرات ويشمل ذلك الالتزام من قبل كل فرد كلاً فيما يخصه**.*
*أولا :دور**الآباء**:-*
*يشمل دور الآباء تعليم معايير الصح والخطأ مع عملية توضيح تلك**المعايير عن طريق استخدام أمثال شخصية (أهمية دور القدوة وأن يكون الآباء خير قدوة**لأبنائهم**.* 
*مساعدة الأبناء فى المقاومة والتصدي للضغوط التي يمليها عليهم**أصدقاؤهم "أصدقاء السوء" لتعاطي المخدرات ويتم ذلك من خلال ملاحظة أنشطتهم ومعرفة**من أصدقاؤهم والحديث معهم عن اهتماماتهم وطرق حل مشاكلهم**.* 
*معرفة كل شئ عن**المخدرات وعلامات الإدمان**.* 
*ثانيا :دور المدارس**:* 
*تحديد درجة ومدى**تعاطي المخدرات ، والى أى مدى هو ؟ مع إيجاد وسائل المراقبة واستخدامها بشكل منتظم**.* 
*وضع قوانين واضحة ومحددة تتعلق بمسألة تعاطي المخدرات على أن تتضمن تلك**القوانين على تدابير قوية لحل الأزمة**.* 
*وضع سياسات حازمة ضد التعاطي وتتسم**تلك السياسات بالعدالة والانتظام مع تنفيذ وتطبيق إجراءات أمنية للقضاء على تعاطي**المخدرات داخل أسوار المدرسة**.* 
*تنفيذ منهج شامل متكامل للوقاية من إدمان**المخدرات من بداية مرحلة رياض الأطفال حتى نهاية الدراسة الثانوية هدفها التعريف**بأن الإدمان وتعاطي المخدرات يعتبر شيئا خطأ وضارا للغاية مع القيام بدعم ومساندة**برامج الوقاية ضد المخدرات**.* 
*الوصول للمجتمع للمساعدة فى تحقيق السياسة**المضادة للتعاطي داخل المدارس مع وضع برنامج عمل لذلك مع أهمية تطوير وتنمية العمل**الجماعي والتى من خلاله تقوم كلًّ من المدرسة ، والجمعيات الأهلية التطوعية ومجالس**الآباء ، ورجال القانون ، والمنظمات العلاجية بالعمل معاً لتقديم المصادر اللازمة**للقضاء على تلك الظاهرة**.* 
*دور التلاميذ داخل المدرسة*
*على التلاميذ**معرفة الآثار الناجمة عن تعاطي المخدرات ، أسباب كون المخدرات مواد ضارة وإيجاد**السبل لمقاومتها**.* 
*استغلال الخطر الناجم عن أزمة التعاطي كمثل للاستفادة منه**فى مساعدة الطلبة الآخرين فى اجتناب إدمان هذه الأنواع من المخدرات ، مع تشجيع**التلاميذ الآخرين لمقاومة الوقوع فى براثن الإدمان ، إقناع المتعاطين للمخدرات**بضرورة الجد فى طلب المعونة ، والإبلاغ عن المدمنين الذين يبيعون المخدرات للطلبة**وذلك للمسئولين عن المدرسة أو لأولياء الأمور**.* 
*دور المجتمعات**:* 
*مساعدة المدارس فى محاربتها للمخدرات عن طريق إمدادها بالخبرات والتمويل من**قبل المجموعات والمؤسسات فى المجتمع**.* 
*مشاركة جميع أجهزة القانون المحلية فى**كافة أشكال المقاومة ومنع التعاطي ويجب أن يتعاون البوليس والمحاكم مع المدارس**بصورة جدية وقوية**.* 
*برامج موحدة للتعليم عن المخدرات فى المقررات**الدراسية*
*أن تقديم التعليم عن المخدرات كجزء من المقرر الدراسي العادي ، أمر**أكثر فعالية ، بدلا من فصلها والتركيز عليها بصورة لا مبرر لها ، وهكذا فإن التعليم**عن المخدرات يجب أن يكون مستمراً**.*
*ويتم ذلك عن طريق :* 
*إدماج التعليم**عن المخدرات فى المقرر الدراسي العادي . فعلى سبيل المثال**:* 
*يعلم علم**الأحياء آثار المخدرات على فسيولوجيا الإنسان**.* 
*وتبحث دروس التربية الوطنية**القوانين الخاصة بالرقابة على المخدرات**.* 
*تغطي مقررات الكيمياء الخصائص**الكيميائية للمواد ذات التأثير النفسي**.* 
*تتضمن الدراسات الاجتماعية دراسة**تفشي استعمال المخدرات وعلاقتها المحتملة بالجريمة والفقر والتنمية**.*


*خاتمة البحث*
*إن ظاهرة الإدمان تستحق أن يقف الجميع للتصدي لها،وأن يضحى الجميع بنفائس أموالهم وأوقاتهم لعلاج تلك المشكلة التي استفحل أثرها وازداد شرها وطالت الأخضر واليابس من جهود التنمية المحلية بل والدولية على حد سواء .*
*وانك تلاحظ أنه رغم الجهود المضنية التي تقوم بها الدول والحكومات في سبيل القضاء على تلك المشكلة ..إلا أن نتائج تلك الجهود غير واضحة على الواقع ؛ وذلك إنما كان سببه هو اليقظة المتأخرة من المسئولين والمصلحين والتربويين وإدراكهم انه من الواجب عليهم أن يستغلوا كل حركة ساعد وقطرة دم وصوت مؤثر في القضاء على هذه المشكلة التي هددت امن الدول واقتصادياتها .* 
*وهذا البحث إنما هو مجرد محاولة للإسهام في حل هذه المشكلة فقد بينت فيه معنى الإدمان وتعريف المخدرات من وجهة نظر علماء النفس والتربية والقانون والشريعة وكذلك تعرضت للأسباب الباعثة على الإدمان ؛والآثار المترتبة على إدمان المخدرات والآثار المترتبة على الإدمان وعلاقة الإدمان بالجريمة .*
*وفى نهاية البحث أوضحنا بعض الطرق والوسائل التي يمكن اتباعها للقضاء على هذه المشكلة .* 
*نسال الله تعالى أن ينفع به* 

وكتبه
سيف النصر علي عيسى

----------


## عمرو يونس

> *إدمــان المخدرات*
> 
> *مفهومه.. أسبابه..**خطورته..طرق الوقاية منه* 
> *مقدمة* 
> 
> *الحمد لله رب العالمين والعاقبة للمتقين ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي المتقين وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله وبعد :* 
> *إن الله جل وعلا أحل لعباده الطيبات من المآكل والمشارب، وحرم عليهم الخبائث التي تعود عليهم بالضرر في أنفسهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم، وقد وصف الله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوصف جميل فقال:* *{وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ} [الأعراف:157].*
> *وقد حذرنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل الخبائث والمحرمات، ومنها: إدمان المخدرات والأمور المذهبة للعقل والمال والعرض*
> *وفى هذا البحث حاولت أن أبين بعض جوانب هذه الظاهرة التي أقلقت الجميع من أولياء الأمور والمربين والمسئولين والتربويين وغيرهم .*
> ...


شكرا

----------


## جهاد الحياة

يبحث العديد من الأشخاص عن مستشفى علاج الادمان التى تقدم خدمات علاج ادمان متكاملة ولكن وسط انتشار مستشفى علاج الادمان فى جميع دول العالم وينصدم الكثيرون من تعدد مستشفيات علاج الادمان فى الكثير من البلاد مع عدم القدرة على اختيار مستشفى علاج الإدمان التى تناسب حالتهم الِادمانية و المادية، ولكن يوجد بعض من مستشفى علاج الادمان التى تقوم بتقديم خدمة علاج الادمان زائفة بمعنى أن يجلس أحد المتعافين على اساس انهم اطباء متخصصين فى علاج الادمان ويقومون بـ أقناع المدمن أو أسرته بأنة سيتلقى خدمة علاج ادمان تعد بَالتعافى من إدمان المخدرات،ولكن ما يتم فى مثل مستشفى علاج الادمان هو إعطاء المدمنين بعض الحبوب التي تعمل على تهدئته وتنويمه خلال فترة اعراض المخدرات الانسحابية مما يأتى ذلك بالسلب على صحة المدمن الجسدية والنفسية مع طول فترة تعاطي تلك الحبوب يصاب المدمن بالاكتئاب او التفكير فى الانتحار مع عدم وجود تحسن فى حالة المدمن الإدمانية،كما يوجد علامة تميز مثل هذا النوع من مستشفى علاج الادمان الا وهى منع الزيارة منعاً باتا خلال مرحلة العلاج ويكون المبرر لذلك أن هذا من مصلحة المدمن
علاج ادمان الهيروين

كيف اختار مستشفى علاج الادمان؟
مثلما ذكرنا من قبل أنه يوجد الكثير من مستشفى علاج الادمان التى تقدم خدمة علاج ادمان زائفة وهذا النوع من مستشفى علاج الادمان تهدف الى الربح المادى فقط وليس مساعدة المجتمع فى التقليل من عدد الاشخاص الواقعون في وحل الإدمان، وهذا لأن من يقومون بإدارة تلك هذه المستشفيات هم متعافين من ادمان المخدرات وليس بأطباء متخصصون فى علاج الإدمان ومع اكتشاف وزارة الصحة لتك هذه المستشفيات يتم إغلاقها على الفور ومعاقبة من يقوم بإدارتها،ولكن عند البحث عن إحدى مستشفى علاج الادمان التى تقدم العلاج الجسدى والنفسى يوجد بعض المعايير التى يمكن لأي شخص يبحث عن مستشفى علاج الادمان ان يتبعها لاختيار مستشفى علاج ادمان تناسب حالة المدمن الإدمانية والجسدية ومنهاأن تكون مستشفى علاج الادمان مرخصة من وزارة الصحة لمزاولة مهنة علاج الادمان

أن يتوافر برامج علاجية مختلفة تجمع بين العلاج الجسدى والسيكولوجى وتناسب حالة جميع انواع الادمان

يجب أن يتوافر فريق أطباء متخصص فى علاج الادمان ومختلف التخصصات لعدم احتياج المدمن للكشف الخارجة اذا احتاج الى ذلك

يجب توافر اسعار تناسب جميع الطبقات الاجتماعية داخل مستشفى علاج الادمان

كما يجب توافر فريق تمريض متخصص فى علاج الادمان وجاهز لمساعدة المدمن على مدار اليوم

من أهم النقاط التى يجب توافرها داخل مستشفى علاج الادمان هى وجود برنامج متابعة بعد انقضاء فترة علاج الادمان لمتابعة المدمن بصفة دورية لعدم الرجوع الى تعاطى المخدرات مرة أخرى     
https://hopehospital.com.eg/

----------

